# frightmare checking in!



## frightmare (Feb 9, 2007)

im from PA. im a home haunter. im actually starting to outgrow the area im in and looking to go pro. im also putting together a buisness selling some unfinished prop skulls, hands, bones, and such. putting together some how-to dvd's and handbooks on all the props/corpsing/safety/haunt systems that i use in my annual haunt. im also working on an atmosFEARS cd that will hopefully be available before the 07 haunt season.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Frightmare, I see you're in our chat room right now, May God have mercy on you, lol.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hEY, I know you! Glad you signed up!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*Welcome! Let us know when you get those dvds and stuff all set up!*_


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Good luck on all of your endevers.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome frightmare.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

glad you got here buddy - 1031fan


----------



## frightmare (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome guys. i been spending my tim ein the chat haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the insanity. Sounds like you have alot of things going on.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome. Do you have a website that you sell on?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey I know you.

Howldy and welcome.

Good luck with going pro


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## frightmare (Feb 9, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Welcome. Do you have a website that you sell on?


here is my site. i put it together in about an hour one day as a hold me over www.frightmarestudios.com


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy frightmare! Welcome to our not-so-little group!


----------

